# North Side Chicago IL Gamer in Search of Group



## JoeGKushner (Jan 31, 2002)

My 2nd job recently changed my hours so I'm not in synch with my group anymore.

Basically I have Monday night from about 4 PM to 11 PM open on the north side by Evanston/Skokie/Linconwood.


I'm a long term player, since my early teens (in my 30th year now) and enjoy a wide vareity of games as both player and GM.

My last game I was a GM and played in Karathis (Fiery Dragon setting) with point based characters.

E-mail me at joegk@rcnchicago.com or reply here.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 1, 2002)

What kind of game are you interested in?  PBeM (Play By eMail)?  PbP (Play by Post)?


----------



## JoeGKushner (Feb 2, 2002)

I prefer the good old standard, four players around a table with the GM at the head of it.  I've never done mail or post rpgs before.  I figure if I'm down to posting, I might as well surrender to Everquest or Ultima Online. ;-)


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 2, 2002)

> *...down to posting...*




Then what are you doing here? 

Seriously though.  The game I'm DMing may have an open spot (one of them expressed an interest in having a magic- or tech-oriented char around).  Check out the various links in my .sig.  What you find may interest you.

Besides, I don't think that you can get any better than PbP - no interruptions whatsoever, you can post when you can, and it can just keep on going.


----------

